# ?
,  , ,      -       ,  ,   ,  ? ,     , ,     .   ?

----------

,     .   -

----------


## 12

> ,  , ,      -       ,  ,   ,  ? ,     , ,     .   ?


 -    .       -    . 

    ,             -   (      ),   ,     , ,       . "   - ".    ,  .  ,         , .  ,    ,       .  

,      : " "  -  " "  -  "  -  ",   , .  -     -,  ,    . ,     ,     ,   :Wink:

----------

> 


 ,   -  ,  ,     (    ),     ,

----------


## .

,   (   :Smilie: )     :Wink:  
 :Smilie:

----------

